# can anyone plz help me on this?



## lilmizfury (Mar 12, 2006)

hiya,

i went for my 20 week scan on monday and was very dissapointed.  Everyone had told me they spend a good 20 mins at this scan and i will be able to see loads. However, the lady doing the scan hardly spoke and seemed "rushed" which made me feel like i didnt really see much other than the baby's face and feet and spine!!

  We asked her if she could tell us the sex of the baby and after telling us the baby's bottom was tucked in my pelvic area she said she couldnt see any little boys bits!! (all i saw was a blaire)!!

  Just wondering if i would be able to pay for another scan at my local hospital or if i would have to travel to manchester where they do the 4d ones?    

We considered having the 4d scan done but i want to leave seeing the baby's face till i give birth, dh doesnt want the suprise to be ruined!!

            thanks  

                  shell xx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

hi

I can empathise with you for the manner of the sonographer and her failiure to discuss through your scan.  However you have to bear in mind what the scan is for...it is not just to have a quick look at the baby for prosperity, it is to ensure the baby has no abnormalities that are important to be aware of which may affect the pregnancy/potential medical care post birth.  You cannot make the baby move on demand in order to see the sex of the baby either and it is not appropriate to scan for this purpose only..  There is also the debate about the long term risk of ultrasound scanning and thats why some NHS Trusts only offer one routine anomoly scan at present...

You can ask your local hospital if they will do private scan but they may not have the facilities or sonographers to enable this as they are so strapped for cash/time within the NHS.  Yes you could book a 4D scan...

However, I think you really need to ask yourself about the reasons why you want another scan, you say you dont want to ruin the suprise for your husband, but wont knowing the sex be like opening your christmas presents before christmas day?  From a midwives perspective, the anticipation of guessing the sex is fun for the couple and it is magical delivering a baby and watching the parents find out the sex for themselves by looking at the real thing.  This is lost when the sex is known....

I am sorry if this is not the answer you are expecting, but it may be more constructive writing a complaint to the department so no-one experiences similar again.

Jan


----------

